# Gowland & Gowland models



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

I recently uncovered a small cardboard box that had a few models within that were made by the company Gowland & Gowland (1953). The green 1913 Mercedes Benz may have been altered some as I don't remember exactly how I came about getting this model. I think I traded for it and it was missing some parts. The same was true of the 1952 Ferrari as it is definitely missing the windshield and the knock-off hubs.

I painted and built these models around 1955, so they were extremely dusty and dirty. I cleaned them up now and have reattached some parts that came loose.

I sure hope there are some folks here who can identify and shed light on these old models as I remember putting them together but not much else. That was 51 years ago!!!!!!!!!!

What I am wondering is:
how good a model company was (is) Gowland & Gowland? 

Was it a forerunner of Revell?

What else is significant about this company if anything?

THANKS!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Gowland made the original Highway Pioneers kits for Revell.

Max Bryant


----------

